# TiVO Bolt With Sonos Playbar



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Does Sonos Playbar work with TiVO Bolt? I'd like to know if there's a way to controller the volume on the Playbar with the Bolt controller. 

Thanks!


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

If the Bolt doesn't you could always program the Playbar to your TV remote volume commands and then the Bolt to the TV commands too for the same result.


----------



## chrisplbalboa (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a Bolt, Playbar and Samsung 4k tv. The Playbar is connected by the optical cable to the tv. The TiVo remote controls the Playbar sound volume.


----------



## --Scott-- (Feb 24, 2014)

johndoedoes said:


> Does Sonos Playbar work with TiVO Bolt? I'd like to know if there's a way to controller the volume on the Playbar with the Bolt controller.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I have both the bolt+ and Sonos Playbar. The Playbar has a learning feature that can be used to learn the bolt remote for volume and mute functions.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I hooked my Playbar up to my Sony 930c yesterday and for the most part everything works perfectly. I have a TiVO Bolt and noticed when I change channels or anything the audio drops out for a second or two - which is completely NORMAL and happened with my TV speakers. 

What's NOT normal (hasn't happened before) is when I rewind content or skip ahead the audio plays well for 2-3 seconds, cuts out for 2-3 seconds, then resumes normally. I notice this issue ONLY occurs when RW or FF and doesn't occur on live television or when watching a movie regularly on ATV4. 

Can anyone confirm if this is normal? In the grand scheme of things it works properly - just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue. 

PS - When doing the Lip Sync in settings the bar is all the way to the left, by moving it to the right does it delay the audio? Thanks


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

chrisplbalboa said:


> I have a Bolt, Playbar and Samsung 4k tv. The Playbar is connected by the optical cable to the tv. The TiVo remote controls the Playbar sound volume.





--Scott-- said:


> Yes I have both the bolt+ and Sonos Playbar. The Playbar has a learning feature that can be used to learn the bolt remote for volume and mute functions.


Do you guys have any idea on my other question above?


----------



## --Scott-- (Feb 24, 2014)

Lip sync no delay is all the way to the left. As you move the slider to the right delay is added.

For the Sonos I experienced a similar lag in audio and also did not get the classic TiVo click sounds when pressing ff unless I switched the audio to pcm and not use Dolby.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I see the same thing on my Sony 850c when the playbar is connected to the TV. The audio drops are a lot less prevalent when the playbar is hooked directly to the TiVo. Something in the audio stream after FF RW and other functions upsets the Sony TV.

It drove me crazy so I have the playbar connected directly to the TiVo. But each time there is a Sony or TiVo update I switch it back to see there's any improvement.


----------

